# Linux's EXT4 file system Granular level recovery is not possible in Commvault?



## sammy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am using Commvault backup tool to backup Windows, Linux OS and its data, but there is issue with Linux OS with EXT4 File system, where single file recovery is NOT possible , which is called granular level recovery but entire Os restore is possible.

Has anyone of you come across this problem, if so what is the solution to do single file restore in Linux OS with EXT4 File System ?

Thanks.


----------

